# The State of Our Union



## Randy2 (Jul 19, 2016)

While lolling around in bed this morning, my wife and I reviewed the day's plans. She likes at least 6-12 hours notice, or more, before engaging in full-on intimacy, so I'm often looking for a clever introduction. It's been the normal 3 days off. I asked why she wanted to view the President's State of the Union Address. Then I suggested we might have a The State of Our Union Undressed event before, or after. She thought that was kinda icky. So maybe tomorrow morning.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Randy2 said:


> While lolling around in bed this morning, my wife and I reviewed the day's plans. She likes at least 6-12 hours notice, or more, before engaging in full-on intimacy, so I'm often looking for a clever introduction. It's been the normal 3 days off. I asked why she wanted to view the President's State of the Union Address. Then I suggested we might have a The State of Our Union Undressed event before, or after. She thought that was kinda icky. So maybe tomorrow morning.


Well, if watching Trump give a speech doesn't turn her on, you've got another chance tonight. After Trumps speech, Maxine Waters is going to speak. That ought to light her fire.

Or maybe you could suggest something sexier than politicians running their mouths.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

The state of our union just got a major boost to Gross Domestic Product. Yep, three times in twelve hours!


----------



## Randy2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Apparently, we're "On" for tonight.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Trump as foreplay. NOT!


----------



## Randy2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Amplexor said:


> Trump as foreplay. NOT!


Definitely Not! Total romance killer.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

6-12 hours notice? Is this every time?


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

we are ramping up for war again. this time with north korea. 

nobody cares. they really should...


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

I didn't go for sex on a first date, so I gave my wife 24 hours notice. 

Then her family decided she had to be chaperoned!

I'm wondering about that notice thing, too.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Worrying about the US going to war is like worrying about if a hurricane will hit the US next year, or if snow is going to fall somewhere in Minnesota next winter.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

Probably a better place to discuss politics than here. Maybe the politics and religion forum?


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

WilliamM said:


> Worrying about the US going to war is like worrying about if a hurricane will hit the US next year, or if snow is going to fall somewhere in Minnesota next winter.


lol, true. 

i guess i have enough skin in the game to worry though.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Nucking Futs said:


> Well, if watching Trump give a speech doesn't turn her on, you've got another chance tonight. After Trumps speech, Maxine Waters is going to speak. That ought to light her fire.
> .
> 
> Or maybe you could suggest something sexier than politicians running their mouths.


Maxine Waters. :scratchhead: 



Amplexor said:


> Trump as foreplay. NOT!


See Maxine Waters



Randy2 said:


> Definitely Not! Total romance killer.


See Maxine Water



As'laDain said:


> we are ramping up for war again. this time with north korea.
> 
> nobody cares. they really should...


Well, BO ignored NK for 8 years. Now it's Trumps problem.


----------



## Randy2 (Jul 19, 2016)

MrsHolland said:


> 6-12 hours notice? Is this every time?


 Most of the time, except for some early morning advanced foolin' around. She seems to like to anticipate, though there isn't much particular planning or innovation.... that I'm aware of. But it's generally good when it happens.
To speak to the politics branch that this thread seems to have sprouted... I do wonder how much her fear of "What's gonna happen if???" The Russians, The North Koreans, The Trumps, The Government, The School Board, The Syrians, on and on, occupies her mind (even if we're not talking about the state of the world) and spirit so it's more difficult to shift the moment to intimacy.
She's not the kind of person who would try to cram as much sex as possible into our last moments on Earth. She'd be busy trying to save Earth, or at least worrying about it. I'd prefer to cram in as much sex as possible. I already spend plenty of time trying to save Earth, in one way or another.


----------

